# Code green during district visit?



## youknowthething (Aug 14, 2022)

Has anyone ever experienced a code green/yellow/red/brown on a district visit? Just curious what would the DSD, HRBP, APBP, PMBP would do. Probably nothing but who knows


----------



## MrT (Aug 14, 2022)

They're is a 99% chance there with the SD or etls if SD isn't there.  They would do whatever they are doing.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2022)

Had an APBP assist with an apprehension on a visit.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Aug 14, 2022)

Guests would take priority over a visit so my guess is the visiting business partner would allow the leader to handle the situation and then once everything has been completed, and provided everyone involved is okay, they'd go on with the visit.  I've never seen it happen but I'm sure it's happened somewhere.  Depending on the visitor they may jump in and help support if the need is there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 14, 2022)

My etl will respond with their tl’s to the code green. It happened to me when I called a code green for an logistical etl who got hurt in the backroom.


----------



## NKG (Aug 14, 2022)

youknowthething said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a code green/yellow/red/brown on a district visit? Just curious what would the DSD, HRBP, APBP, PMBP would do. Probably nothing but who knows


We had a code green during a walk. They just came with the leaders walking and  made sure the team member was ok. It was a medical issue so we couldn't be blamed for anything


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Aug 16, 2022)

youknowthething said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a code green/yellow/red/brown on a district visit? Just curious what would the DSD, HRBP, APBP, PMBP would do. Probably nothing but who knows


Code brown?????


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Code brown?????


someone pooped.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 16, 2022)

Nasty.  Happened in the men's room.  On the floor.  Not in the stall.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 16, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Nasty.  Happened in the men's room.  On the floor.  Not in the stall.


At least it was in a bathroom!


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 16, 2022)

HG  yes, you are correct.   People are disgusting.  Search google for "why are there so many weird people in Walmart."  Reasons range from pure demography, product availability, socioeconomic level and a host of other contributors.  I have no problem shopping in Walmart, cheap ammo and decent fishing tackle priced right.  Their house brand ginger snaps are quite nice.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 3, 2022)

youknowthething said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a code green/yellow/red/brown on a district visit? Just curious what would the DSD, HRBP, APBP, PMBP would do. Probably nothing but who knows


We had a bad code green during the beginning of a VP visit. Like, call 911, guest splayed out on the ground bleeding out from their head situation. Visitor literally said “you guys are dealing with quite the handful, tell (neighboring store) I’m on my way, good luck 👍🏻”.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 5, 2022)

Had a woman assault another guest, and then moon the entire front end during a regional AP visit.  The regional AP director helped escort her out . It was a fun day.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 6, 2022)

Yup! Had a guest seizure in the alcohol aisle. Glass all over. Cuatomers helped while regular market tms watched. Not a single freaking leader came to help. Until the ambulance showrd up and deapite repeated code green calla on the walkie have the nerve to ask guest service why its here.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 6, 2022)

Our leaders always used an earphone with the walkie when we had visitors, so the visitors couldn’t overhear what was going on over the walkie. If any emergency arose, whoever was LOD at the time just faded away from the walk and took care of it. Of course, a nearby TM with a loud walkie or an ambulance showing up would have ruined that plan.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 12, 2022)

Every major visit was a code brown, it's hard to find a bigger pile of bullshit. 🤔

But seriously....had a few code greens during visits in my time and the visitors just went with us.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

It’s the only time leaders in my building who actually act accordingly to the code procedures.


----------

